# Whimzees



## N2Mischief

Anyone tried these? There were mixed reviews online, but there always are. For dogs that didn't chew well they seemed to vomit up pieces later. 

But I was feeling bad for my dogs, they NEVER get chews because of their health problems and each time I have fed them Emilio has a bout of pancreatitis. But these are low fat and low protein, made of potato starch. I thought I'd try.

So I gave them each a small Alligator. It took them 2 hours of chewing to get the head and the tail off at which point I took the chew and threw the rest away. 

Misha has been standing on her hind legs trying to see up on the table where I have the bag. She is obsessed. While she was chewing it the cat got close and she went after the cat, snapping like a turtle. NEVER seen her resource guard before. So I went over and took it and gave it back to make sure she wouldn't guard it with me. She also let Emilio take hers then she took it back but no snarkiness. 

Anyways, waiting to see if they keep it down. It says not for dogs under 10 pounds but I only let them eat about 1/2. 

Anyone else try these?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

No, but 
I just looked them up on Amazon - they are a greenies type thing, only maybe a little harder?
I found extra small in the toothbrush style if you are looking for smaller...


----------



## N2Mischief

Even the extra small tooth brush says not for dogs under 10 pounds, but I actually thing the bigger size is good because it takes them longer to chew it, and I take it away when it is 1/2 gone, so they are only getting half. Anyways, so far no vomit, lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa

N2.... According to the Whole Dog Journal, Himalayan dog chews made from Yak milk and Cow's milk are less than 1% fat and are recommended for dogs who can't tolerate dietary fats (Pancreatitis) and if you go by everybody here, dogs love em' and they are long lasting too! Google "Healthy Low-Fat Diets For Dogs With Special Dietary Needs" and the article I read it in will come up.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Even the extra small tooth brush says not for dogs under 10 pounds, but I actually thing the bigger size is good because it takes them longer to chew it, and I take it away when it is 1/2 gone, so they are only getting half. Anyways, so far no vomit, lol



Amazon says "for dogs under 12 pounds" somebody has it wrong because they can't seriously mean from 10-12 pounds!


----------



## Charmed

Whimzees are probably the least healthy treat I give my dogs...so, of course, they all love them and no one throws them up, or gets an upset tummy or any other bad side effects. Go figure. I give the medium size and watch them eat the treats; none of mine are gulpers. They like the hedgehog shape. I feel like I am confessing that I give my kids candy, ha-ha.






























































,/


----------



## N2Mischief

Charmed, LOL!! I feel the same way. I looked into the Himalayan treats and I will try them next...they are pricey though! 

We had no vomit, no diarrhea and no pancreatitis...so far so good!


----------



## Streetcar

Oliver LOVES Whimzees!!!! L.O.V.E.S. them! No problems with them and it's fun to get him the different characters. I don't buy them all the time, but know he'll be busy until one is finished without fail.

I like that they are not as hard as some things so don't worry about broken teeth.

Bought him some of those Himalayan chews a few years ago. Complete disinterest. Absolute and complete. And he loves cheese so no idea why those chews didn't suit.


----------



## N2Mischief

Well it looks like the whimsies are a "go" for Misha, Emilio, not so much.

We woke up today and he is doing the "pain bow". No vomiting or diarrhea at this point. He pooped last night normally before bed and my daughter took him out this morning and didn't watch so I have no idea what he did this morning. But I took him out recently and he didn't seem to need to poo, just pee'd and came back in.

I found some Tramadol and gave him some...cross your fingers it's only a tummy ache and not pancreatitis.


----------



## Streetcar

I do hope Emilio is not having a bout of pancreatitis. That must be so hard to deal with. My last dog had one acute instance, but not over and over again. You must have to plan so carefully what he eats.

Have been thinking of our PF members down south with all the fires. The one that swept through the freeway was terrifying.


----------



## N2Mischief

Yes that freeway fire was scary! Happened about halfway between myself and Poodlecrazy#1. Not too far from either one of us! If we could just get some good rain! They are predicting a pretty strong El Nino this next year with lots and lots of rain. Unfortunately also a lot of flooding. Hoping it is enough rain to end this drought!


----------



## Streetcar

From your fingers to God's eyes, yes may it solve the drought.

Huge deluges cause landslides and lost homes, so if the predictions are accurate we are going to have a good number of side effects. I heard somewhere it takes years to replenish the underground water tables so we need many wet years in a row.

Hope Emilio is doing all right and you did not have to visit the ER.


----------



## LoriT

These chews are wonderful and long lasting for small dogs, but my Lab went through a large one in less than 20 minutes so not cost effective for aggressive chewers.


----------



## grab

I've not tried one with Newt, but Brooks has had them (the large size of course)and has never had an issue, even consuming the entire thing.

Newt is 4 lbs and often eats things that probably say not for dogs under such and such weight. But, she probably has the most hardy gut of all of my dogs, thankfully.


----------



## Reiko

I've tried Whimzees several times, as quick backups from Pet Food Express to VeggieDents when I run out of the latter unprepared. Generally I get the toothbrushes in XS. Sometimes the S for our Bichon since he's bigger. They've also tried the Alligator.

Zuki the MPoo and Mochi the Bichon love them. They've never (so far) had any digestive (or otherwise) problems. I've been on these on and off over several years now.

I'm glad I saw this thread because I didn't know they had a Veggie Ear. At times I give them the CET Hextra Premium Chews for Dogs and the husband doesn't like them very much, or anything rawhide-y really.


----------



## Motion

The Himalayan yak milk chews are really great for dogs that are sensitive but not super super sensitive! Merlyn loved them when he was allowed to have them and they come in different sizes! I havent tried the Whimzees because potato starch doesn't agree with Merlyn's system. Another great one to try is dried Sweet Potato rings. They are healthier than Whimzees and very easy on the digestive system!


----------

